# first ever turning...plate



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm new to turning...old to scrolling.  I'm excited about being able to make pens soon...I'm buying the accessories one at a time.  I wanted to try and turn something so I scrolled out this picture, it is the Ares mask from the zodiac, added some segments and turned it into a plate...bloodwood and pecan.  the bottom is just flat.  I papered and glued a block on the bottom and used the faceplate to turn it, then sanded the bottom smooth on a stationary belt sander.  I don't have a chuck or cole jaws yet, so I went lazy old school, but had to get some chisel practice in.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful marquetry work! Really nice--thank you for sharing it!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2007)

Pah!  I can do that in my sleep!


(okay, more like in my DREAMS! - that's REALLY sweet!  Between this and the Call to Arms, I can't wait to see what you can do with a pen!)


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanx.  It's not marquetry, it's a solid inlay of different woods and then another faceglue of pecan on the bottom so the picture does not penetrate through the bottom.


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 1, 2007)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!! [:0]


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Jeff, very, very nice!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 1, 2007)

DANG!!!!! [^]


----------



## RonRaymond (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate you.  Oh wait...that was envy...never mind![]  A segmented ring for your first turning?  I can't wait to see what you have in mind next!  Beautiful work.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like another wow is in order .....[]


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2007)

Your work is Excellent cant wait to see your pens.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 2, 2007)

OK after looking at your work, I can tell you are going to be a problem on this site.  I think your going to make us fight over who says the nicest things about your creations[][}][]


----------

